# كيف أخْلُص؟



## النهيسى (5 أكتوبر 2021)

* الأنبا رافائيل الأسقف العام لكنائس وسط القاهرة
  كيف أخْلُص؟


كيف أخلُص؟
لكي تخلُص يجب أن تسمع ما يقوله الروح للكنائس، ولا تسلِّم ذهنك لاختراعات الناس، مُنتبهًا إلى قول الكتاب: "وَلكِنَّ الرُّوحَ يَقُولُ صَرِيحًا: إِنَّهُ فِي الأَزْمِنَةِ الأَخِيرَةِ يَرْتَدُّ قَوْمٌ عَنِ الإِيمَانِ، تَابِعِينَ أَرْوَاحًا مُضِلَّةً وَتَعَالِيمَ شَيَاطِينَ" (1تي1:4).
 ت

ما هو تعليم الكتاب المُقدَّس من جهة الخلاص؟
1- الإيمان
لا نختلف على أهمية الإيمان للخلاص..

* "لِتَفْتَحَ عُيُونَهُمْ كَيْ يَرْجِعُوا مِنْ ظُلُمَاتٍ إِلَى نُورٍ، وَمِنْ سُلْطَانِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِلَى اللهِ، حَتَّى يَنَالُوا بِالإِيمَانِ بِي غُفْرَانَ الْخَطَايَا وَنَصِيبًا مَعَ الْمُقَدَّسِينَ" (أع18:26).

* "فَإِذْ قَدْ تَبَرَّرْنَا بِالإِيمَانِ لَنَا سَلاَمٌ مَعَ اللهِ بِرَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ" (رو1:5).



2- المعمودية
* "مَنْ آمَنَ وَاعْتَمَدَ خَلَصَ، وَمَنْ لَمْ يُؤْمِنْ يُدَنْ" (مر16:16).

* "أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنْ فَوْقُ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَرَى مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (يو3:3).

* "أَجَابَ يَسُوعُ: "الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكَ: إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ لاَ يُولَدُ مِنَ الْمَاءِ وَالرُّوحِ لاَ يَقْدِرُ أَنْ يَدْخُلَ مَلَكُوتَ اللهِ" (يو5:3).



3- التوبة المستمرة
* "إِنْ لَمْ تَتُوبُوا فَجَمِيعُكُمْ كَذلِكَ تَهْلِكُونَ" (لو3:13).

* "أَمْ تَسْتَهِينُ بِغِنَى لُطْفِهِ وَإِمْهَالِهِ وَطُولِ أَنَاتِهِ، غَيْرَ عَالِمٍ أَنَّ لُطْفَ اللهِ إِنَّمَا يَقْتَادُكَ إِلَى التَّوْبَةِ؟" (رو4:2).

* "اَلآنَ أَنَا أَفْرَحُ، لاَ لأَنَّكُمْ حَزِنْتُمْ، بَلْ لأَنَّكُمْ حَزِنْتُمْ لِلتَّوْبَةِ. لأَنَّكُمْ حَزِنْتُمْ بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ لِكَيْ لاَ تَتَخَسَّرُوا مِنَّا فِي شَيْءٍ" (2كو9:7).

* "لأَنَّ الْحُزْنَ الَّذِي بِحَسَبِ مَشِيئَةِ اللهِ يُنْشِئُ تَوْبَةً لِخَلاَصٍ بِلاَ نَدَامَةٍ، وَأَمَّا حُزْنُ الْعَالَمِ فَيُنْشِئُ مَوْتًا" (2كو10:7).

* "اِعْتَرِفُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ بِالزَّلاَتِ، وَصَلُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ لأَجْلِ بَعْضٍ، لِكَيْ تُشْفَوْا. طَلِبَةُ الْبَارِّ تَقْتَدِرُ كَثِيرًا فِي فِعْلِهَا" (يع16:5).

* "إِنِ اعْتَرَفْنَا بِخَطَايَانَا فَهُوَ أَمِينٌ وَعَادِلٌ، حَتَّى يَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا وَيُطَهِّرَنَا مِنْ كُلِّ إِثْمٍ" (1يو9:1).

* "وَأُعْطِيكَ مَفَاتِيحَ مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ، فَكُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ. وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولًا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ" (مت19:16).

* "اَلْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: كُلُّ مَا تَرْبِطُونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَرْبُوطًا فِي السَّمَاءِ، وَكُلُّ مَا تَحُلُّونَهُ عَلَى الأَرْضِ يَكُونُ مَحْلُولًا فِي السَّمَاءِ" (مت18:18).

* "مَنْ غَفَرْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ تُغْفَرُ لَهُ، وَمَنْ أَمْسَكْتُمْ خَطَايَاهُ أُمْسِكَتْ" (يو23:20).



4- التناول من جسد الرب ودمه
* "فَقَالَ لَهُمْ يَسُوعُ: "الْحَقَّ الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: إِنْ لَمْ تَأْكُلُوا جَسَدَ ابْنِ الإِنْسَانِ وَتَشْرَبُوا دَمَهُ، فَلَيْسَ لَكُمْ حَيَاةٌ فِيكُمْ" (يو53:6).

* "مَنْ يَأْكُلُ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبُ دَمِي فَلَهُ حَيَاةٌ أَبَدِيَّةٌ، وَأَنَا أُقِيمُهُ فِي الْيَوْمِ الأَخِيرِ" (يو54:6).

* "لأَنَّ جَسَدِي مَأْكَلٌ حَقٌ وَدَمِي مَشْرَبٌ حَقٌ" (يو55:6).

* "مَنْ يَأْكُلْ جَسَدِي وَيَشْرَبْ دَمِي يَثْبُتْ فِيَّ وَأَنَا فِيهِ" (يو56:6).

* "كَأْسُ الْبَرَكَةِ الَّتِي نُبَارِكُهَا، أَلَيْسَتْ هِيَ شَرِكَةَ دَمِ الْمَسِيحِ؟ الْخُبْزُ الَّذِي نَكْسِرُهُ، أَلَيْسَ هُوَ شَرِكَةَ جَسَدِ الْمَسِيحِ؟" (1كو16:10).

* "إِذًا أَيُّ مَنْ أَكَلَ هذَا الْخُبْزَ، أَوْ شَرِبَ كَأْسَ الرَّبِّ، بِدُونِ اسْتِحْقَاق، يَكُونُ مُجْرِمًا فِي جَسَدِ الرَّبِّ وَدَمِهِ" (1كو27:11).



5- الجهاد الروحي
* "وَكُلُّ مَنْ يُجَاهِدُ يَضْبُطُ نَفْسَهُ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ. أَمَّا أُولئِكَ فَلِكَيْ يَأْخُذُوا إِكْلِيلًا يَفْنَى، وَأَمَّا نَحْنُ فَإِكْلِيلًا لاَ يَفْنَى" (1كو25:9).

* "فَقَطْ عِيشُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لإِنْجِيلِ الْمَسِيحِ، حَتَّى إِذَا جِئْتُ وَرَأَيْتُكُمْ، أَوْ كُنْتُ غَائِبًا أَسْمَعُ أُمُورَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تَثْبُتُونَ فِي رُوحٍ وَاحِدٍ، مُجَاهِدِينَ مَعًا بِنَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ لإِيمَانِ الإِنْجِيلِ" (في27:1).

* "جَاهِدْ جِهَادَ الإِيمَانِ الْحَسَنَ، وَأَمْسِكْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ الَّتِي إِلَيْهَا دُعِيتَ أَيْضًا، وَاعْتَرَفْتَ الاعْتِرَافَ الْحَسَنَ أَمَامَ شُهُودٍ كَثِيرِينَ" (1تي12:6).

* "وَأَيْضًا إِنْ كَانَ أَحَدٌ يُجَاهِدُ، لاَ يُكَلَّلُ إِنْ لَمْ يُجَاهِدْ قَانُونِيًّا" (2تي5:2).

* "قَدْ جَاهَدْتُ الْجِهَادَ الْحَسَنَ، أَكْمَلْتُ السَّعْيَ، حَفِظْتُ الإِيمَانَ" (2تي7:4).

* "وَلكِنْ تَذَكَّرُوا الأَيَّامَ السَّالِفَةَ الَّتِي فِيهَا بَعْدَمَا أُنِرْتُمْ صَبَرْتُمْ عَلَى مُجَاهَدَةِ آلاَمٍ كَثِيرَةٍ" (عب32:10).

* "لَمْ تُقَاوِمُوا بَعْدُ حَتَّى الدَّمِ مُجَاهِدِينَ ضِدَّ الْخَطِيَّةِ" (عب4:12).

* "لِذلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْل، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا" (عب1:12).



6- الأعمال الصالحة
* "فَيَخْرُجُ الَّذِينَ فَعَلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الْحَيَاةِ، وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَى قِيَامَةِ الدَّيْنُونَةِ" (يو29:5).

* "وَكَانَ فِي يَافَا تِلْمِيذَةٌ اسْمُهَا طَابِيثَا، الَّذِي تَرْجَمَتُهُ غَزَالَةُ. هذِهِ كَانَتْ مُمْتَلِئَةً أَعْمَالًا صَالِحَةً وَإِحْسَانَاتٍ كَانَتْ تَعْمَلُهَا" (أع36:9).

* "أَمَّا الَّذِينَ بِصَبْرٍ فِي الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يَطْلُبُونَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْبَقَاءَ، فَبِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ" (رو7:2).

* "وَاللهُ قَادِرٌ أَنْ يَزِيدَكُمْ كُلَّ نِعْمَةٍ، لِكَيْ تَكُونُوا وَلَكُمْ كُلُّ اكْتِفَاءٍ كُلَّ حِينٍ فِي كُلِّ شَيْءٍ، تَزْدَادُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ" (2كو8:9).

* "فَإِنْ طَهَّرَ أَحَدٌ نَفْسَهُ مِنْ هذِهِ، يَكُونُ إِنَاءً لِلْكَرَامَةِ، مُقَدَّسًا، نَافِعًا لِلسَّيِّدِ، مُسْتَعَدًّا لِكُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ" (2تي21:2).

* "لِكَيْ يَكُونَ إِنْسَانُ اللهِ كَامِلًا، مُتَأَهِّبًا لِكُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ" (2تي17:3).

* "لأَنَّنَا نَحْنُ عَمَلُهُ، مَخْلُوقِينَ فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ لأَعْمَال صَالِحَةٍ، قَدْ سَبَقَ اللهُ فَأَعَدَّهَا لِكَيْ نَسْلُكَ فِيهَا" (أف10:2).

* "وَاثِقًا بِهذَا عَيْنِهِ أَنَّ الَّذِي ابْتَدَأَ فِيكُمْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا يُكَمِّلُ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَسوعَ المَسيحِ" (في6:1).

* "لِتَسْلُكُوا كَمَا يَحِقُّ لِلرَّبِّ، فِي كُلِّ رِضىً، مُثْمِرِينَ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ، وَنَامِينَ فِي مَعْرِفَةِ اللهِ" (كو10:1).

* "يُعَزِّي قُلُوبَكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتُكُمْ فِي كُلِّ كَلاَمٍ وَعَمَل صَالِحٍ" (2تس17:2).

* "ذَكِّرْهُمْ أَنْ يَخْضَعُوا لِلرِّيَاسَاتِ وَالسَّلاَطِينِ، وَيُطِيعُوا، وَيَكُونُوا مُسْتَعِدِّينَ لِكُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ" (تي1:3).

* "لِيُكَمِّلْكُمْ فِي كُلِّ عَمَل صَالِحٍ لِتَصْنَعُوا مَشِيئَتَهُ، عَامِلًا فِيكُمْ مَا يُرْضِي أَمَامَهُ بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، الَّذِي لَهُ الْمَجْدُ إِلَى أَبَدِ الآبِدِينَ. آمِينَ" (عب21:13).

* "إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ هذَا فَطُوبَاكُمْ إِنْ عَمِلْتُمُوهُ" (يو17:13).

* "فَيُجِيبُ الْمَلِكُ وَيَقوُل لَهُمْ: الْحَقَّ أَقُولُ لَكُمْ: بِمَا أَنَّكُمْ فَعَلْتُمُوهُ بِأَحَدِ إِخْوَتِي هؤُلاَءِ الأَصَاغِرِ، فَبِي فَعَلْتُمْ" (مت40:25).

* "أَنْتُمْ أَحِبَّائِي إِنْ فَعَلْتُمْ مَا أُوصِيكُمْ بِهِ" (يو14:15).

* "وَكُلُّ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ، فَاعْمَلُوا مِنَ الْقَلْبِ، كَمَا لِلرَّبِّ لَيْسَ لِلنَّاسِ" (كو23:3).

* "لِذلِكَ بِالأَكْثَرِ اجْتَهِدُوا أَيُّهَا الإِخْوَةُ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا دَعْوَتَكُمْ وَاخْتِيَارَكُمْ ثَابِتَيْنِ. لأَنَّكُمْ إِذَا فَعَلْتُمْ ذلِكَ، لَنْ تَزِلُّوا أَبَدًا" (2بط10:1).



7- الصبر إلى المنتهى
* "كَذلِكَ أَنْتُمْ أَيْضًا، مَتَى فَعَلْتُمْ كُلَّ مَا أُمِرْتُمْ بِهِ فَقُولُوا: إِنَّنَا عَبِيدٌ بَطَّالُونَ، لأَنَّنَا إِنَّمَا عَمِلْنَا مَا كَانَ يَجِبُ عَلَيْنَا" (لو10:17).

* "وَلكِنِ الَّذِي يَصْبِرُ إِلَى الْمُنْتَهَى فَهذَا يَخْلُصُ" (مت13:24).

* "وَالَّذِي فِي الأَرْضِ الْجَيِّدَةِ، هُوَ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ الْكَلِمَةَ فَيَحْفَظُونَهَا فِي قَلْبٍ جَيِّدٍ صَالِحٍ، وَيُثْمِرُونَ بِالصَّبْرِ" (لو15:8).

* "بِصَبْرِكُمُ اقْتَنُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ" (لو19:21).

* "أَمَّا الَّذِينَ بِصَبْرٍ فِي الْعَمَلِ الصَّالِحِ يَطْلُبُونَ الْمَجْدَ وَالْكَرَامَةَ وَالْبَقَاءَ، فَبِالْحَيَاةِ الأَبَدِيَّةِ" (رو7:2).

* "لأَجْلِ ذلِكَ أَنَا أَصْبِرُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ لأَجْلِ الْمُخْتَارِينَ، لِكَيْ يَحْصُلُوا هُمْ أَيْضًا عَلَى الْخَلاَصِ الَّذِي فِي الْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ، مَعَ مَجْدٍ أَبَدِيٍّ" (2تي10:2).

* "إِنْ كُنَّا نَصْبِرُ فَسَنَمْلِكُ أَيْضًا مَعَهُ. إِنْ كُنَّا نُنْكِرُهُ فَهُوَ أَيْضًا سَيُنْكِرُنَا" (2تي12:2).

* "أَنْ يَكُونَ الأَشْيَاخُ صَاحِينَ، ذَوِي وَقَارٍ، مُتَعَقِّلِينَ، أَصِحَّاءَ فِي الإِيمَانِ وَالْمَحَبَّةِ وَالصَّبْرِ" (تي2:2).

* "وَلكِنْ تَذَكَّرُوا الأَيَّامَ السَّالِفَةَ الَّتِي فِيهَا بَعْدَمَا أُنِرْتُمْ صَبَرْتُمْ عَلَى مُجَاهَدَةِ آلاَمٍ كَثِيرَةٍ" (عب32:10).

* "لأَنَّكُمْ تَحْتَاجُونَ إِلَى الصَّبْرِ، حَتَّى إِذَا صَنَعْتُمْ مَشِيئَةَ اللهِ تَنَالُونَ الْمَوْعِدَ" (عب36:10).

* "لِذلِكَ نَحْنُ أَيْضًا إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْل، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ أَمَامَنَا" (عب1:12).

* "هُنَا صَبْرُ الْقِدِّيسِينَ. هُنَا الَّذِينَ يَحْفَظُونَ وَصَايَا اللهِ وَإِيمَانَ يَسُوعَ" (رؤ12:14).

* "وَأَمَّا الْمَسِيحُ فَكَابْنٍ عَلَى بَيْتِهِ. وَبَيْتُهُ نَحْنُ إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِثِقَةِ الرَّجَاءِ وَافْتِخَارِهِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ" (عب6:3).

* "لأَنَّنَا قَدْ صِرْنَا شُرَكَاءَ الْمَسِيحِ، إِنْ تَمَسَّكْنَا بِبَدَاءَةِ الثِّقَةِ ثَابِتَةً إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ" (عب14:3).

* "وَلكِنَّنَا نَشْتَهِي أَنَّ كُلَّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْكُمْ يُظْهِرُ هذَا الاجْتِهَادَ عَيْنَهُ لِيَقِينِ الرَّجَاءِ إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ" (عب11:6).

* "اُذْكُرُوا مُرْشِدِيكُمُ الَّذِينَ كَلَّمُوكُمْ بِكَلِمَةِ اللهِ. انْظُرُوا إِلَى نِهَايَةِ سِيرَتِهِمْ فَتَمَثَّلُوا بِإِيمَانِهِمْ" (عب7:13).

* "وَمَنْ يَغْلِبُ وَيَحْفَظُ أَعْمَالِي إِلَى النِّهَايَةِ فَسَأُعْطِيهِ سُلْطَانًا عَلَى الأُمَمِ" (رؤ26:2).

* "غَيْرَ مُتَكَاسِلِينَ فِي الاجْتِهَادِ، حَارِّينَ فِي الرُّوحِ، عَابِدِينَ الرَّبَّ" (رو11:12).*​


----------



## كلدانية (26 فبراير 2022)

موضوع روحي مهم 
الرب يبارك خدمتك


----------

